# Our President..............



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

_A 23-year-old Army private, William Andrew Long, was shot and killed outside a recruiting office this month in Arkansas and a fellow soldier was wounded. The suspect, a Muslim convert, has said he considers the killing justified because of the U.S. military presence in the Middle East._


And our dumbass president wants to be friends w/ these people? :thinking:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't even get me started..........


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Our President IS muslim he just has not revealed it to the people that elected him


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

He can't say anything. He wouldn't want to go against his "real people"


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My thoughts on BO would get me in trouble if I made them public. Let's just say I don't like him or his ideas.

The President of the United States bowed to an Arab. Our founding Fathers rolled over in their graves that day. He has almost made me ashamed to call myself American. He needs to go and go quick.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i can say i didnt vote for him, just wait he has 3 1/2 more years.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

umm ya i dont wanna say wat i think bout him either.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You know, I can't find anyone to admit that they voted for the P**ck, with the exception of my retarded Aunt and Uncle, but I wonder how in the heck did he get elected?


----------



## popo500 (Jun 1, 2009)

He didn't get a vote from me or any of mine. I served in the Marines for 10 years, and fought in Iraq. I am so glad that I am not in now. I couldn't serve under this freak of nature. The thing about it is that regardless of how much of a moron he is, what does that say about the people who actually voted for him. Bunch of F R E A K S. I could go on and on, but better I didn't at this point.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Like his policies or not, at least your government does something. Ours does NOTHING! Ever. No decisions, no action, nothing. Debate this, debate that, call an election, switch leaders, debate, call an election. Every 4 years the US gets a chance at a new leader, all we get is more of the same for the last 50 years.:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4: 

There, I feel better now.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yes we Americans are lucky to live in a democracy; however, the strength of a democracy lies in the strengths of its people. After our latest election I think it is time to re-examine who has the right to vote and who doesn't.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

We have a democracy it's just that all our parties are all the same. All talk and no action. Afraid to make a decision.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dont worry Barry will be up there in Canada before long bowing to your prime ministers and telling them we need to open the boarder & be one big happy family. Then you can experience the Obama-nation as well.... lol Now I for one dont have any problems w/ the Candians and hey ya'll are welcome down here anytime you want as far as I'm concearned. But for Ya'lls Sake! DO NOT LET HIM IN!!! Stop him at the boarder! lol :bigok: That way if all the shiz hits the fan here I can come stay at your house for a while.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thats all politicans brother


----------

